# Brown Paper Wasp



## OzPhoto

Here's an example of the Brown Paper Wasp (_Ropalidia revolutionalis_), a common paper wasp seen in Australia.  These little wasps aren't overly aggressive as long as you don't disturb their nests.  They might be small (about 1 cm in length), but can still give a painful sting.


----------



## TiCoyote

That's amazing.  It's so frightening.  I wish I could see its idiosyncratic wings.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Great clarity on those OP!  Might dial the flash down a hair but thats just nitpicking.


----------



## OzPhoto

TiCoyote said:


> That's amazing.  It's so frightening.  I wish I could see its idiosyncratic wings.



I just love the multi-lensed eyes on wasps!  Thanks for the feedback



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Great clarity on those OP!  Might dial the flash down a hair but thats just nitpicking.



Agreed about the flash.  The little wasp didn't give me much time to tinker with the setting before it was off.  I think I need to diffuse a little better also.  I use a home made snoot for the pop-up flash that is a work in progress.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## NateS

Very nice set.


----------

